# Pygmy or nigerians?



## nanny4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Help goat pros! I'm new to goats actually these are our first, we bought these doelings as nigerians but have had friends tell us they look more Pygmy? I've looked up all the info on differences but in all the pictures they still seem so similar, Was hoping a more trained eye could tell me what they think? Either way we love them so they're keepers


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they registerable as Nigerians?
The doeling on the bottom looks to have a medium carmel pattern of a Pygmy and the first has the classic Dark grey Agouti pattern BUT I have had registered purebred Nigerians born with that same pattern/color.
If they aren't registered you can assume that they are likely a cross of pygmy/nigerian.... or as I like to call mine "Pygerians"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

These guys look more pygmy than nigerian.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Those cuties are most definetly pygmies. I really see no nigie in them at all. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a great web link to show the difference in the breed : ) 
http://calicopatchfarmblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/pygmy-goats-vs-nigerian-dwarf-goats.html


----------



## nanny4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you guys  I'm thinking my kids are a mix, or at least have some nigerian in them somewhere the sis I couldn't get a pic of has blue eyes, I've read this is only a Nigerian trait not in Pygmys? Either way they are just backyard pets that we may try and get a little milk from  thank y'all for the input!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

nanny4 said:


> Thank you guys  I'm thinking my kids are a mix, or at least have some nigerian in them somewhere the sis I couldn't get a pic of has blue eyes, I've read this is only a Nigerian trait not in Pygmys? Either way they are just backyard pets that we may try and get a little milk from  thank y'all for the input!


Yes that is only with nigies. But they can have blue eyes if crossed with a pygmy 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are beautiful just a same!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

They look like pygmies but may be a cross between both. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

